# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  LG تسجل خسارة تشغيلية في الربع الأول من هذا العام، ولا يزال قسم الهواتف الذكية يكافح

## mohamed73

قامت شركة LG اليوم بالكشف عن نتائجها المالية للربع الأول من هذا  العام، وكما كان متوقعًا بالفعل، فلا يزال قسم الهواتف الذكية في الشركة  يتخبط. تستمر عائدات هذا القسم في الإنخفاص بعدما نجح في حصد 1.34 مليار  دولار أمريكي فقط من العائدات خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى من هذا العام.  وبالتالي، هذا يعتبر أقل بنسبة 30 في المئة مقارنة مع نفس الفترة من العام  الماضي، وبنسبة 11 في المئة مقارنة مع الربع السابق.ووفقا للبيان الصحفي الرسمي للشركة، فقد تمكن قسم الهواتف الذكية في  الشركة من تضييق خسائره التشغيلية إلى 181 مليون دولار أمريكي، والفضل في  ذلك يعود إلى إعادة تنظيم القسم وتغيير إستراتيجية الشركة في سوق الهواتف  الذكية. التوقعات تشير إلى أن إطلاق الهاتف LG V50 ThinQ 5G سيخلق قوة دفع  إيجابية في الربع الثاني من هذا العام، في حين أن نقل عملية تصنيع الهواتف  الذكية من كوريا الجنوبية إلى فيتنام سيحسن الربحية والقدرة التنافسية في  النصف الثاني من العام.الأقسام الأخرى من الشركة ككل لا تزال في صحة جيدة. بلغ إجمالي إيرادات  الشركة نحو 13.27 مليار دولار أمريكي، وبلغت الأرباح التشغيلية 801 مليون  دولار أمريكي. وبالتالي، فإن الخبر السار هو أنه بإمكان شركة LG تحمل  الخسائر المتتالية التي يتكبدها قسم الهواتف الذكية المتخبط حتى يجد طريقه  إلى الربحية. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

